# Авиация > До 1945 >  Авиация 1939 - 1945 гг.

## Сибор

Вероятно, все уже это знают, но повторение... всегда полезно:http://1939-1945.net/htm/000-017-001.shtml

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

Повторение, мать учения, наука дураков.

Текст изобилует кучей ошибок.

----------


## OKA

"Вашему вниманию - интервью с Франтишеком Пержиной.

Чехословацкий ас, одержавший большинство побед, летая во французских ВВС."

https://warsstories.files.wordpress....ch_ace_rus.pdf

https://www.vif2ne.org/nvk/forum/0/co/2783645.htm

----------


## OKA

" Во вспомогательной службе
Девушки-пилоты из состава Корпуса (службы) вспомогательного воздушного транспорта; сентябрь 1944-го года"

    

Все фото здесь : 

Во вспомогательной службе - 477768

----------


## OKA

"Единственный в мире летающий Messerchmitt Bf 109G-12        bmpd

    Как сообщает октябрьский номер журнала "FlyPast" в статье Richard Paver "G-12 Summit", в Германии совершил первый полет учебно-боевой самолет Messerchmitt Bf 109G-12. В настоящее время это единственный в мире летающий образец данной модификации известного истребителя. Самолет был переделан из поврежденного испанского одноместного истребителя Hispano HA-1112 Buchon (регистрация D-FMVS, ранее N109W) германской компанией Meier Motors. "Донор" был поврежден при рулежке в 2013 году, после чего его хозяин - Фолькер Шульке (Volker Schulke) дал согласие на проведение работ по ремонту и конверсии.


    Учебно-боевой истребитель Messerchmitt Bf 109G-12 (с) Elmar Meier / MeierMotors

    "Спарка" оснащена оригинальным двигателем Mercedes Benz DB605 (данный экземпляр был выпущен по лицензии в Швеции компанией Svenska Flygmotor AB / Volvo). После проведения реставрационных  работ, G-12 получил немецкую регистрацию D-FMGZ и получил оригинальный серийный номер 15208. После прохождения программы испытаний самолет будет перебазирован на территорию Воздушной академии Херингсдорфа, откуда будет совершать показательные полеты.


    Раскапотированный двигатель Mercedes Benz DB605 (с) Elmar Meier / MeierMotors


    (с) Elmar Meier / MeierMotors "

Единственный в мире летающий Messerchmitt Bf 109G-12 - bmpd

----------


## OKA

"Москва. 19 января. INTERFAX.RU - Американский самолет "Бостон" Б-3 времен Великой Отечественной войны обнаружили в декабре в море в районе Сочи после крушения самолета Ту-154, сообщил в четверг "Интерфаксу" источник, знакомый с ходом поисковой операции.

По предварительным данным, отметил он, самолет "Бостон" состоял на вооружении 63-го бомбардировочного авиаполка (63 БАП) и потерпел крушение при взлете с аэродрома Адлера 15 ноября 1942 года.

"На поверхность со дна моря был поднят один из двигателей двухмоторного самолета, по маркировке которого удастся точно установить ее принадлежность, обстоятельства катастрофы и дальнейшую судьбу экипажа", - сказал собеседник агентства.

Дуглас А-20 Хэвок/ДБ-7 Бостон (Douglas A-20 Havoc/DB-7 Boston) - семейство самолетов, включавшее штурмовики, бомбардировщики, ночные тяжелые истребители, в годы войны они поставлялись в СССР по программе ленд-лиза..."

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/546071

----------


## OKA

"В Крыму обнаружили самолет времен Великой Отечественной. Это Ил-2, который подбили во время штурма Сапун-горы в мае 1944 года."




Каменты журналистки про "вовремя катапультироваться"- прекрасны))

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Ч/б фото в цвете.

Герой Советского Союза Кулагин Андрей Михайлович на фоне ЛаГГ-3 66-й серии, 1943-1944 г.:

https://klimbim2014.wordpress.com/20...B%D0%B0%D0%B3/

И-16 тип 24 в морской авиации:

https://klimbim2014.wordpress.com/20...ion/#more-4800

Летчики-асы 9-й гвардейской авиационной дивизии у истребителя Белл P-39 «Аэрокобра» Г.А.Речкалова (56 самолетов сбито лично, 6 в группе):

https://klimbim2014.wordpress.com/20...s-glinka-1944/

Летчицы 586-го истребительного авиаполка Лидия Литвяк, Екатерина Буданова и Мария Кузнецова возле истребителя Як-1:

https://klimbim2014.wordpress.com/20...ia-kuznetsova/

----------


## OKA

" 28 февраля 1940 года был осуществлен первый полёт ракетоплана РП-318 конструкции Сергея Павловича КОРОЛЁВА.



В 1935 году в докладе на конференции Сергей КОРОЛЁВ сделал практический вывод: «Если не задаваться установлением каких-либо особых рекордов, то, несомненно, в настоящее время уже представляет смысл постройка аппарата-лаборатории, при посредстве которой можно было бы систематически производить изучение работы различных ракетных аппаратов в воздухе. На нем можно было бы поставить первые опыты с воздушным реактивным двигателем и целую серию иных опытов, забуксируя предварительно аппарат на нужную высоту. Потолок такого аппарата может достигнуть 9-10 километров».

За разработку проекта летательного аппарата взялся Сергей КОРОЛЁВ и несколько энтузиастов из его команды. Эскизное проектирование, аэродинамический расчет и определение основных характеристик аппарата выполнил сам Сергей Павлович. Вся проектная работа заняла немногим более двух месяцев. Конструктивная схема аппарата, который получил название «СК-9», включала веретенообразный фюзеляж со средним расположением крыла и высоким обособленным рулем направления. Конструкция была выполнена из дерева, только рули и хвостовая часть фюзеляжа частично обшивались тонкой листовой нержавеющей сталью.

Именно «СК-9» стал основой для проекта высотного ракетоплана, задуманного КОРОЛЁВЫМ. Один экземпляр планера изготовили на заводе Осоавиахима. Он прошел все стадии облета и даже совершил дальний перелет за буксировщиком из Москвы в Коктебель, показав неплохие результаты. В первоначальном проекте ракетоплан имел обозначение «РП-218» (или «Объект 218» – индекс означал: отдел 2, тема 18).

В то время в РНИИ рассматривались несколько вариантов ракетоплана. Сначала конструкторы остановили свой выбор на проекте двухместного самолета-моноплана «СК-10» с низким расположением трапециевидного крыла малого удлинения. В передней части фюзеляжа предполагалось разместить герметическую кабину, в которой последовательно располагались бы летчик-испытатель и инженер-испытатель (лицом назад). За кабиной – цилиндрический топливный бак с внутренней перегородкой, отделяющей окислитель от горючего. Вокруг бака компоновалась батарея баллонов сжатого газа, служившая аккумулятором давления вытеснительной системы подачи топлива в камеру сгорания. В хвостовой части предусматривалась установка связки из трех азотно-кислотно-керосиновых двигателей «ОРМ-65» конструкции Валентина ГЛУШКО. Ракетный самолет в этом варианте должен был иметь стартовый вес 1600 килограммов, скорость – 850 км/ч, потолок – 9 километров. Его предполагалось использовать для исследований динамики полета пилотируемого ракетного летательного аппарата на больших скоростях.

Этот проект и был утвержден на техническом совещании в РНИИ. Обсуждалась программа его разработки, включавшая в качестве предварительного шага создание более простого ракетоплана – лаборатории «РП-218-1» на базе планерлёта «СК-9» с двигателем небольшой тяги. Техническое совещание приняло решение, что «отделы института должны предусмотреть работу по 218-му объекту в планах на 1937 год как одну из ведущих работ института».

Вскоре началась разработка рабочих чертежей и оборудования планера «СК-9» под установку ЖРД «ОРМ-65». Это был наиболее отработанный азотно-кислотно-керосиновый двигатель того времени, который мог развивать тягу до 175 килограммов и скорость истечения на установившемся режиме до 2110 м/с. Пуск двигателя осуществлялся вручную или автоматически, зажигание – пиротехническое. К 1936 году «ОРМ-65» уже прошел цикл стендовых испытаний, доказав свою работоспособность после 50 пусков общей продолжительностью свыше 30 минут. В сентябре 1937 года двигательную установку смонтировали на планёре. И 3 декабря после проведения серии холодных испытаний по регулировке системы подачи топлива начались огневые испытания.

В 1938 году в связи с изменением структуры института и номеров отделов первая цифра в обозначении объектов РНИИ была изменена, и ракетоплан «218-1» стал обозначаться как «РП-318-1». В феврале 1938 года в докладе о развитии исследовательских работ по ракетному самолету Сергей КОРОЛЁВ впервые определил область рационального применения ракетоплана в научных, народнохозяйственных и оборонных целях. Тогда же была выдвинута и обоснована идея создания истребителя-перехватчика с ракетным двигателем. Конструктор представил эскизные проекты четырех новых вариантов экспериментального ракетного самолета. Характеристики первого совпадали с «СК-10». В проекте второго, модернизированного, ракетоплана запас топлива увеличивался за счет сокращения экипажа до одного человека. Третий, рекордный, ракетоплан проектировался с учетом использования кислородного ЖРД. При старте с земли он, по замыслу, должен был подняться на высоту в 21 километр, а при пуске с самолета-транспортировщика (типа бомбардировщика «ТБ-3») - до 37 километров.

Рассматривался также перспективный вариант ракетоплана с ЖРД тягой в 900 килограммов. Расчетная высота его полета при пуске с транспортировщика на высоте 8 километров составляла 53 километра. Но последние два не были технически обеспечены. Вскоре была создана модель «СК-10», проведены ее продувки в аэродинамической трубе, и началось изготовление отдельных узлов натурного образца. Но постройка его в целом приостановилась в связи с отработкой ракетоплана «РП-318-1», которая велась при постоянном и непосредственном участии Сергея КОРОЛЁВА, который готовил первые полеты на ракетоплане-лаборатории с работающим ЖРД.

Но набиравшая силу волна репрессий докатилась и до ракетчиков. Начиная с 1937 года были арестованы и погибли начальник РНИИ Иван КЛЕЙМЕНОВ и главный инженер РНИИ Георгий ЛАНГЕМАК. В марте 1938 года по ложному доносу арестовали конструктора двигателей Валентина ГЛУШКО. И 27 июня 1938 года в руки ЧК попал Сергей КОРОЛЁВ. Ведущим конструктором по «РП-318-1» после ареста КОРОЛЁВА был назначен инженер ЩЕРБАКОВ, автор ряда проектов высотных планеров. Ведущим конструктором по двигательной установке стал инженер Арвид ПАЛЛО.

На ракетоплан был установлен азотно-кислотно-керосиновый двигатель «РДА-1-150» конструкции Леонида ДЕДУШКИНА, и в феврале 1939 года начались наземные огневые испытания двигательной установки «РДА-1-150». К октябрю состоялось уже более 100 пусков, в ходе которых отрабатывались системы двигательной установки и снимались ее характеристики.

В январе 1940 года ракетоплан привезли на один из подмосковных аэродромов, где провели последние свободные полеты и пять наземных огневых испытаний ЖРД прямо на планере. Специальная комиссия представителей промышленности и научно-исследовательских учреждений разрешила допуск машины к ракетному полету. В итоге «РП-318-1» получил следующие характеристики: полный стартовый вес – 636,8 килограмма, вес двигательной установки – 136,8 килограмма, вес топлива – 75 килограммов, вес пилота с парашютом – 80 килограммов, длина – 7,44 метра, размах крыла – 17 метров. Из-за изношенности планера максимальная скорость была ограничена до 160 км/ч – после ее достижения полет должен был производиться с набором высоты.

Исторический полет ракетоплана «РП-318-1» состоялся 28 февраля 1940 года. Самолет-буксировщик «Р-5» несколько раз прорулил по взлетному полю, подготавливая взлетную дорожку в глубоком снегу. Летчик-испытатель Владимир ФЁДОРОВ занял место в кабине пилота. В 17 часов 28 минут самолет-буксировщик пошел на взлет. На высоте 2800 метров ракетоплан отцепился от буксировщика. ФЁДОРОВ включил ракетный двигатель. Наблюдавшие за полетом видели, как за ракетопланом появилось сначала серое облачко от зажигательной пирошашки, а затем пошел бурый дым. Двигатель заработал на пусковом режиме. Наконец показалась огненная струя длиной около метра. Ракетоплан стал быстро набирать скорость и перешёл в полет с набором высоты.

По свидетельству пилота, пуск ракетного двигателя (РД) прошел нормально. Все контрольные приборы работали хорошо. По включении РД был слышен ровный нерезкий шум. Примерно за 5-6 с после включения РД скорость полета возросла с 80 до 140 км/ч. Затем был установлен режим полета с набором высоты со скоростью 120 км/ч, который поддерживался все время работы РД. По показаниям вариометра подъем проходил со скоростью 3 м/с. В продолжение всей работы РД (в течение 110 с) был произведен набор высоты 300 м. По израсходовании компонентов топлива (на высоте 2900 м) были перекрыты топливные краны и снято давление. После выключения спуск происходил нормально. Во время спуска был произведен ряд глубоких спиралей, боевых разворотов на скоростях от 100 до 165 км/ч. Расчет и посадка также были нормальными.

10 и 19 марта 1940 года состоялись еще два успешных полета «РП-318-1». Он стал первым в нашей стране пилотируемым летательным аппаратом, использующим силу реактивной струи для движения. В разных странах еще много раз будут пытаться скрестить жидкостный реактивный двигатель с самолетом, но это направление приведет в тупик. ЖРД не прижился в авиации, зачем возить с собой окислитель, если можно использовать содержащийся в воздухе кислород в качестве окислителя. Стихия таких двигателей там – где атмосферы нет. Иногда ракетоплан КОРОЛЁВА называют предком современных реактивных самолетов, но правильнее его ставить в один эволюционный ряд с космическими аппаратами многоразового использования SpaceShuttle, «Буран» и т.д."

Государственная корпорация по космической деятельности РОСКОСМОС |

----------


## OKA

"МУРМАНСК, 24 апреля. /ТАСС/. Активисты Общероссийского народного фронта (ОНФ) в ходе поисковых работ в Мурманской области обнаружили британский истребитель Hawker Hurricane, разбившийся в годы Второй мировой войны. Об этом сообщили в пресс-службе регионального отделения ОНФ.

"Hawker Hurricane - британский одноместный истребитель времен Второй мировой войны - пролежал в болоте несколько десятилетий ", - сказали в ОНФ.

Активисты регионального отделения ОНФ смогли вытащить пушку истребителя, собрали все детали, находившиеся на поверхности, но установить номер самолета и имя летчика пока не удалось.

Ценные находки общественники уже передали в музей Северного флота. Они намерены достать все обломки самолета, установить его номер и имя летчика. В ОНФ говорят, что работа предстоит непростая - за слоями ила фюзеляж почти не видно, кроме того, доехать до места можно только на снегоходе, но зимой болото замерзает, летом же добираться придется пешком, а это пять часов пути.

"Мы намерены обратиться за помощью к поисковикам, командованию Северного флота, в правительство Мурманской области. Приближается святая дата, и убрать все белые пятна с карты истории - наш гражданский долг. Пока неизвестно, находился ли летчик в самолете во время падения, это тоже еще предстоит выяснить. В любом случае он не должен остаться безымянным", - приводит пресс-служба слова руководителя регионального исполкома ОНФ в Мурманской области Максима Сахневича.

Общественники планируют поднять архивы, чтобы выяснить все подробности боя, в котором разбился самолет. После того, как личность пилота будет установлена, активисты ОНФ намерены выступить с инициативой присвоить его имя одной из школ Кольского района Мурманской области."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Мурманские активисты ОНФ обнаружили разбившийся в годы войны британский самолет - Общество - ТАСС


Вот кто мешал этим "активистам" сразу к поисковикам обратиться... Тогда б неким "общественникам" не нужно было бы "поднимать архивы")) Взаимодействие всегда на пользу делу.

Поисковики занимаются этим делом на постоянной основе, а не к "святой дате" : 

Авиация - ПО "Тризна"

----------


## OKA

"В Музее военной техники Уральской горно-металлургической компании (УГМК) появился "небесный тихоход" - самолет По-2 Поликарпова, который использовался советскими летчиками в годы Великой Отечественной войны. Самолет нашли недалеко от города Кандалакша в Мурманской области, который подвергся жестоким бомбардировкам уже в самом начале войны. Машина восстанавливалась реставраторами в Мурманске, а затем в Москве."

----------


## OKA

"Специалисты управления поисковых и аварийно-спасательных работ Северного флота (СФ) готовятся к подъему со дна Щукозера (Мурманская область) обломков истребителя Р-39 «Аэрокобра», обнаруженных несколько лет назад.

Процесс подготовки держит на контроле командующий СФ вице-адмирал Николай Евменов, который уделяет большое значение военно-исторической и музейной работе.

О том, что в иле Щукозера на глубине более 40 метров находится крупный объект, впервые стало известно во время экспедиции 2011 года. Тогда средствами гидролокации поисковой группы были обнаружены фрагменты самолета, идентифицированные впоследствии как части истребителя Р-39 «Аэрокобра», поставлявшегося в годы Великой Отечественной войны по ленд-лизу из США в СССР.

В 2013 году место падения самолета было осмотрено с помощью подводных телеуправляемых аппаратов. На дне озера в заиленном состоянии были обнаружены крупные фрагменты фюзеляжа, крыла, винт самолета. Повторное подтверждение информации проводилось в 2015 и в 2017 годах.

По данным военных архивов известно, что 6 марта 1945 года над Щукозером в ходе учебно-тренировочного полёта потерпел катастрофу истребитель Р-39 «Аэрокобра» из состава 2-й эскадрильи 255-го истребительного авиаполка ВВС СФ. Пилот, младший лейтенант Ф.Д. Варавчиков, погиб вместе с самолетом, пробившим лед озера при падении.

Статья взят(а) с сайта https://www.hibiny.com

В 2017 году на СФ, кроме подводно-технических работ на транспорте «Томас Дональдсон», планируется продолжить поисковые экспедиции на территории Мурманской области с целью обнаружения останков воинов, погибших при защите Отечества в годы Великой Отечественной войны, а также военной техники и вооружения. Обнаруженные артефакты будут восстановлены до выставочного состояния и пополнят экспозиции Военно-морского музея СФ."

https://www.hibiny.com/news/archive/139487/

----------


## OKA

> "Специалисты управления поисковых и аварийно-спасательных работ Северного флота (СФ) готовятся к подъему со дна Щукозера (Мурманская область) обломков истребителя Р-39 «Аэрокобра», обнаруженных несколько лет назад...



"Подъем обломков истребителя Р-39 «Аэрокобра» времен ВОВ со дна Щукозера в Мурманской области "

----------


## OKA

"«Харрикейны» над Заполярьем

Маленький эпизод великой войны увидели мурманчане
Накануне очередной годовщины начала Петсамо-Киркенесской наступательной операции и празднования 101-летия Мурманска в областном центре состоялся премьерный показ фильма «Полярное братство». Документальная лента рассказывает о сотрудничестве советских и британских лётчиков в Заполярье осенью 1941 года.
Авторы фильма – популярный телеведущий и музыкант Валдис Пельш и очаровательный знаток элитарного клуба «Что? Где? Когда?», редактор и продюсер телевизионных программ Елена Потанина. Они вместе взялись за проект создания документального кино, которое будет интересно молодёжной аудитории. В Мурманск приехали специально на премьерный показ, чтобы представить северянам картину о героических страницах истории Заполярья и после просмотра ответить на вопросы зрителей – военнослужащих Северного флота, представителей морской авиации, творческой интеллигенции, студентов и школьников.
В съёмках большую помощь оказало Мин*обороны России и сотрудники службы защиты гостайны Северного флота. В Заполярье демонстрация фильма состоялась благодаря Мурманскому морскому торговому порту, руководство которого решило сделать такой подарок северянам. 
Фильм создан при поддержке Русского географического общества и компании «Транснефть», работа над ним продолжалась в течение года и завершилась в мае 2017-го. Многие эпизоды снимались в Мурманске, Архангельске, Териберке, на военном аэродроме Североморск-3, мемориальном кладбище в Североморске, а также в Центральном музее ВВС в подмосковном Монине. Воспоминания ветеранов записывались у них дома в Великобритании, отдельные кадры набирались в бункере Черчилля – работающем музее, а также в авиационном ангаре Имперского военного музея в Даксфорде. 
Сюжет картины о братстве, о том, как по ленд-лизу в Заполярье доставлялись английские истребители «Харрикейн» и как офицеры Великобритании учили летать на них лётчиков 72-го смешанного авиационного полка Северного флота во главе с Борисом Сафоновым, а потом вместе сражались с врагом.
– Мы побывали в посёлке Сафоново в музее морской авиации, он замечательный, нам очень понравился. Но снимать там не смогли – мало свободного места, а специфика съёмок такова, что надо разместить много техники и людей, поэтому пришлось отправиться в Монино в Центральный музей ВВС, – сообщила Елена Потанина. 
Фильм «Полярное братство» вскоре покажут по Первому каналу, после чего он будет выложен в открытом доступе в Интернет. Известно, что картина уже признана победителем на кинофестивале в Лос-Анджелесе в номинации «Документальное кино», а в октябре будет показана в Голливуде.
Но больше всего авторов заботит, как фильм примут российские и британские зрители. Это и определит его успех. А сейчас Валдис Пельш снимает картину «Гвардия Камчатка» об обороне Петропавловска-Камчатского в 1854 году во время Крымской войны – эпизод малоизвестный, но достойный, чтобы о нём узнали все россияне.

Автор  Ольга ВОРОБЬЁВА, «Красная звезда». Мурманск"

«Харрикейны» над Заполярьем

Выложат- будет видно)) "Определится успех" или нет))

Тизер :

----------


## OKA

" Около 30 военнослужащих Ленинградской военно-морской базы примут участие в операции по подъему со дна Ладожского озера немецкого среднего бомбардировщика Heinkel He 111 времен Великой Отечественной войны. 
Об этом сообщил журналистам во вторник начальник пресс-службы Западного военного округа полковник Игорь Мугинов.

"Поисковые работы будут проходить в южной части озера на глубине примерно около 5 м. К экспедиции будет привлечено специальное водолазное морское судно, большой гидрографический катер и вспомогательное оборудование. В данный момент ведется подготовка всего необходимого снаряжения", - сказал офицер.
В пресс-службе пояснили ТАСС, что обнаруженные фрагменты самолета требуют дополнительных исследований, чтобы точно выяснить его марку, историю и обстоятельства гибели. Предварительно удалось выяснить, что на дне лежит фюзеляж, но многие детали самолета утрачены.
Как сообщил ТАСС Мугинов, обломки бомбардировщика дополнят экспозицию военно-морского сектора парка "Патриот", который создается в Кронштадте..."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Со дна Ладожского озера поднимут немецкий бомбардировщик времен войны - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## GK21

Отрадно слышать, что у очередной находки уже определились хозяева на территории нашей страны.
Дело в том, что десятки подобных потенциальных экспонатов для наших авиационных музеев, в том числе и уникальных отлично сохранившихся, ушли в 1990-начале 2000-х годов за рубеж, пополнив тамошние частные коллекции. Часть найденных в Новгородской, Мурманской, Ленинградской, Псковской областях самолётов британского, американского и немецкого производства была доведена до лётного состояния.

----------


## OKA

" Запустили новый проджект:

Советские летчики-истребители 1936-1953. Электронная картотека

Заходим, смотрим,  ̶б̶а̶л̶д̶е̶е̶м̶  :) Репост приветствуется! :)

ВАЖНОЕ ПРИМЕЧАНИЕ: на данный момент в картотеку загружено менее 10% запланированного минимального контента. 

Со временем там будут все известные автору результативные пилоты ИА СССР. По самым приблизительным и грубым прикидкам это около 14000 персон. Так что дело это небыстрое.

А если у кого-нибудь найдется чем дополнить информацию (наибольшая проблема это фотки лиц и данные по авиашколам, которых почти нет ни в наградных, ни в потерях, только в УПК и личных делах) или какие-то исправления - как говорится, велкам, буду рад. "

https://owl-99.livejournal.com/106443.html

----------


## GK21

Любопытный старый материал на вполне актуальную ныне тему восточных территорий страны попался случайно в сети. Настоящая детективная история c авиационным уклоном ). 

https://www.proza.ru/2002/07/12-59

----------


## cobra_73

> Любопытный старый материал на вполне актуальную ныне тему восточных территорий страны попался случайно в сети. Настоящая детективная история c авиационным уклоном ). 
> 
> https://www.proza.ru/2002/07/12-59


Это по мотивам. Насколько я знаю, а я на Камчатке с 1995го по 2016-й вывозились именно ниппонцы про целенькие Кобры речи не было от слова вообще

----------


## GK21

> Это по мотивам. Насколько я знаю, а я на Камчатке с 1995го по 2016-й вывозились именно ниппонцы про целенькие Кобры речи не было от слова вообще


Спасибо за консультацию! Художественный вымысел автора, стало быть? Конечно, не располагая хоть одним фото с места события,  cложно поверить в ряды стоящих под чехлами целехоньких самолётов, доживших до 90-х годов. 
Ну а "ниппонцы" тоже , вероятно,  не в чехлах стояли в "катакомбах", а были разбросаны в виде ржавых остовов по холмам и краям аэродромов?

----------


## cobra_73

> Спасибо за консультацию! Художественный вымысел автора, стало быть? Конечно, не располагая хоть одним фото с места события,  cложно поверить в ряды стоящих под чехлами целехоньких самолётов, доживших до 90-х годов. 
> Ну а "ниппонцы" тоже , вероятно,  не в чехлах стояли в "катакомбах", а были разбросаны в виде ржавых остовов по холмам и краям аэродромов?


Брошенные на аэродромах все время простояли... Целых там не было. Их собственно и вывозили. Там имел место какой то конфликт интересов власть придержащих, раз всплыл наш Транспорт. А уж то что Где то у всех на виду поднимали в воздух Кобры простоявшие много десятков лет пусть и в катакомбах. Смешно. И Глупо. Так бы делать точно не стали бы.

Кстати некоторое время с 1999 по 2001 год я служим офицером штаба дивизиона этих самых транспортов. А это как раз фото ПКС Старшинова.

----------


## GK21

> Брошенные на аэродромах все время простояли... Целых там не было. Их собственно и вывозили. Там имел место какой то конфликт интересов власть придержащих, раз всплыл наш Транспорт. А уж то что Где то у всех на виду поднимали в воздух Кобры простоявшие много десятков лет пусть и в катакомбах. Смешно. И Глупо. Так бы делать точно не стали бы.
> 
> Кстати некоторое время с 1999 по 2001 год я служим офицером штаба дивизиона этих самых транспортов. А это как раз фото ПКС Старшинова.


В статье вроде бы информации о том, что "Аэрокобры" покидали наш берег своим ходом,не было.
Речь шла о "предпродажной" подготовке техники перед отправкой ее новым  неизвестным владельцам  морским путём (в разобранном виде, надо полагать). Упоминались там и японские самолёты, ценность которых,как трофейных раритетов, не менее велика ).
В общем, "клич" о возможной продаже находок периода Второй мировой, брошенный в журнале "Огонёк" в начале лихих 90-х годов, сыграл свою известную роль...
Красивое фото.

----------


## cobra_73

> В статье вроде бы информации о том, что "Аэрокобры" покидали наш берег своим ходом,не было.
> Речь шла о "предпродажной" подготовке техники перед отправкой ее новым  неизвестным владельцам  морским путём (в разобранном виде, надо полагать). Упоминались там и японские самолёты, ценность которых,как трофейных раритетов, не менее велика ).
> В общем, "клич" о возможной продаже находок периода Второй мировой, брошенный в журнале "Огонёк" в начале лихих 90-х годов, сыграл свою известную роль...
> Красивое фото.


Факт реально был, но все было в стадии хлама и крупных обломков ..... Кстати я не удивлюсь если там даже Кобры были. В 1945-1946 865 ИАП если я не ошибаюсь перевооружали на Кингкобры...

----------


## OKA

Встретилось про АлСиб :

https://vk.com/topic-107001425_32897727

----------


## OKA

" Некоторое время назад случился бум явления, более известного как Tetris Challenge. Смысл его был в том, что участники фотографировались сверху, "раскладываясь" в своеобразный набор. Между тем, всё новое, как известно, является хорошо подзабытым старым. Вот и этот ваш Тетрис - это дела минувших лет. Вот вам Tetris Challenge военного периода, тут всё брутальнее и масштабнее. ". 

 

https://yuripasholok.livejournal.com/13014239.html

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

----------


## OKA

Хроника в цвете :

----------


## Fencer

Под Воронежем обнаружили место падения бомбардировщика времен Великой Отечественной войны https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/9/6/234660/

----------


## Fencer

47-я САД: на главном направлении. Часть 1. - Авиация в Беларуси - Каталог статей - Белорусский авиадневник

----------

